# TeNs Machine



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

has anyone got a small portable one and recommend one? i borrowed one from a work collegue, but she was given it ages ago and doesn't know where you can get one. it was basic with two pads and a small hand/pocket size controller.

thanks


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

have you tried eBay?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

For what use do you want a TENS machine for?

Usually they are associated with pregnant women in labour :wink:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah i borrowed it from a lady when she was given it during pregnancy.

her husband used it for his bad back and i tried it on my dodgy shoulder. even though it was small, it was effective. physio used something similar on me and i was paying like Â£20/0.5 hours back then. think i've seen them for like Â£30.

i'll look at ebay, but wandered if anyone had any recommendations


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

you can get good ones in Boots about Â£40 I think. be careful if you buy them off the t'internet, there are loads of iffy ones kicking around.

joe


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

joe1978 said:


> you can get good ones in Boots about Â£40 I think. be careful if you buy them off the t'internet, there are loads of iffy ones kicking around.
> 
> joe


thanks. as i know nothing about them, i wanted to make sure i get a half decent one and not one which could go dodgy on me, as it could be quite dangerous


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

joe1978 said:


> you can get good ones in Boots about Â£40 I think. be careful if you buy them off the t'internet, there are loads of iffy ones kicking around.
> 
> joe


They can be quite useful for back ache etc. I think you can rent them from Boots (usually for pregnant women)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've heard that tesco might rent them. but think i would rather buy.

i've got a bad shoulder which i really need to sort out (but after several physio's, different types still no help).

my left shoulder (blade area) has a continous ache, and if i just make a motion, it creaks and cracks. i'm only 24, so can't imagine the pain when i get older.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think Boots may rent them out


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

GW1970 said:


> joe1978 said:
> 
> 
> > you can get good ones in Boots about Â£40 I think. be careful if you buy them off the t'internet, there are loads of iffy ones kicking around.
> ...


Ahem! :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

while you lot suggested boots, had a look online, they've got one on offer from Â£50 down to Â£25.

think i'll go for this:
http://www.boots.com/shop/product_detai ... id=1015743

but will do a bit more research before i wave my bank details at them


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

bargain, This is exactly the one I was talking about. 
There is a difference between pregnancy tens and pain releif tens so thats the right one for what you described, as long as you have no serious heart problems/epilepsy/severe circulatory problems then go ahead. I've had a play with them (I worked for boots for years, I'm a pharmacist) and found them quite amusing, and they are effective for oain management.

joe


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

can't really tell how big the unit is, but wanted one as small as possible so that it could fit into pocket if doing stuff around the house

but i guess size of a hand type size and nothing too huge. but can't see the depth of the controller


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

The previous model to this had a belt clip, yes a belt clip so you can wear it when you wanted, discretely. I've not seen that particular model in the flesh so to speak, so I can't be sure.

joe


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

just had a look again it had dimensions of 160x40x250
it's quite big then really


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a similar device you can have 4 postage and a Â£5 donation via paypal to Sighthounds Online charity

bought new much more

accupulse


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

kctt said:


> I have a similar device you can have 4 postage and a Â£5 donation via paypal to Sighthounds Online charity
> 
> bought new much more
> 
> accupulse


could be interested. if you could send me pics, info etc.


----------

